# orange beach 3/30/10 mechanic does friend wrong



## greatdanebob (Nov 16, 2009)

Got to orange beach at daylight. At 11:00am mechanic friend calls said he's coming over on lunch break to fish with me. Shows up a 12:00 in uniform, walks down beach picks up my rod, sets the hook and lands a 41" bull red. Sorry i have no pics cuz as soon as he caught it he said he had to go pull a transmission off a 64 impala, took bull red with him to work, i caught one whiting after he left. he didnt bring rod,reel,bait nuthin. he was there a total of 15 mins.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I am not trying to bust anyones chops but you might want to rewrite this because 27" is slot.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (3/30/2010)*I am not trying to bust anyones chops but you might want to rewrite this because 27" is slot.


Why? Last time I checked Alabama has 1 fish over size/day.


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey lobster just so you know in alabama you can have one over sized


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *greatdanebob (3/30/2010)*also its 26"


nope.. its definately 27"


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *greatdanebob (3/30/2010)*also its 26"


nope.. its definately 27"


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *greatdanebob (3/30/2010)*also its 26"


nope.. its definately 27"


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (3/30/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *greatdanebob (3/30/2010)*also its 26"
> ...




actually your wrong



http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/creel_limits.pdf


----------



## greatdanebob (Nov 16, 2009)

its either 18 to 27 or 16 to 26 either way its legal and besides i didnt keep it mechanic did and he said it was eat up with worms. so hewas either gonna throw in a ditch in the morning, or use it for cut bait next time


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *lobsterman (3/30/2010)*I am not trying to bust anyones chops but you might want to rewrite this because 27" is slot.


So quick to judge...


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

And you still call this guy a friend, interesting :doh


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Although I can't see any reason to kill that fish, It was legal.*


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *H2OMARK (3/30/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (3/30/2010)*I am not trying to bust anyones chops but you might want to rewrite this because 27" is slot.
> ...


I stand corrected, I thought all the States were Communist around here except La. I guess I must get out more!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (3/30/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (3/30/2010)*I am not trying to bust anyones chops but you might want to rewrite this because 27" is slot.
> ...


No I am not judging, I personally don't care if he keeps 100 60 pounders. I personally don't have a problem with the limits but what someone else does is his or her business. I was just trying to keep him from getting in trouble if in fact it was over slot. But it wasn't so carry on.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, the fish need to get jumping fast. We're starting bite each other's head off cause there's nothing else to talk about. Even I left a smart remark on someone's post the other day. I usually keep my mouth shut..........usually lol.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Garbo (3/31/2010)*Dang.


+1


----------



## greatdanebob (Nov 16, 2009)

yea its all in fun this is a florida site but alot of folks report on alabama no big deal the deal was with the mechanic hes just like that. if you see a guy with a uniform on at the beach around noon watch your rods close cause he will catch your fish.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, completely misread your post. He went straight to your pole and didn't even stop to see you first!? And then left? Amazing.


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

He likes to pull, first red then transmission.....


----------



## greatdanebob (Nov 16, 2009)

yea he is just like that. we got a free charter last year somone invited him we still dont know who. we were trolling for bill fish we were out there all day he stayed in the cabin and drank and b.s. with captain and ate up all the food. around 4 pm he walks out sees that there is a fish on and grabs rod. before anyone elsecould,we all decided if we get a fish we would let one of the guys son catch the first one,well not the mechanic he caught the only fish that day. it was a nice sail fish but this is just the type of guy he is. why we let him hang around is beyond me. feel sorry for him i guess i dont know. he also grabbed another one after that but lost it .


----------



## greatdanebob (Nov 16, 2009)

know this is asalt water forum but just had to share, our favorite mechanic called me today and wanted me to tell him where i have been catching the bass at Big Creek Lake. what nerve after what he did to me tuesday. he got mad when i wouldnt tell him. And then he wanted to come over to my house and fish in my lake, i told him i was at work and it would not be a good idea to be there without me home, i guess he thought i said *GOOD IDEA**!! *i was at work and got a call from my wife and was told that the mechanic was out front fishing again. So BEWARE of the mechanic please. i posted this on his original post to.


----------



## greatdanebob (Nov 16, 2009)

> *BigBrandon (3/30/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *greatdanebob (3/30/2010)*also its 26"
> ...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think its 42 5/16" slot, or at least thats what I'd make it.

From the sound of it, don't invite mechanic friend unless you aren't catching squat

OH YEAH GUYS, definately is spelled definITEly; Definitely


----------



## greatdanebob (Nov 16, 2009)

> *tunapopper (4/2/2010)*I think its 42 5/16" slot, or at least thats what I'd make it.
> 
> From the sound of it, don't invite mechanic friend unless you aren't catching squat
> 
> *OH YEAH GUYS, definately is spelled definITEly; Definitely*






*yea i was mocking him he posted my 26" like three times:banghead*


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *greatdanebob (4/2/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (4/2/2010)*I think its 42 5/16" slot, or at least thats what I'd make it.
> ...




I know, I just had to be a smart ass


----------



## dipstick1980 (Mar 31, 2010)

Look guys i just got a min to look at the computer and read what i though was a friend but i was wrong . he was the one that called me asking where i was catching them not me.let this be a lesson to everyone when someone calls asking where the fish are justBULL S**Tthem!!!!!!and as for the beach I WILL BE BACK WITH MY ON S**T NEXT TIME.LOOK OUT FISH HERE I COME . GOT TO GO BACK TO WORK PULLIN THAT IS.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *dipstick1980 (4/3/2010)*Look guys i just got a min to look at the computer and read what i though was a friend but i was wrong . he was the one that called me asking where i was catching them not me.let this be a lesson to everyone when someone calls asking where the fish are justBULL S**Tthem!!!!!!and as for the beach I WILL BE BACK WITH MY ON S**T NEXT TIME.LOOK OUT FISH HERE I COME . GOT TO GO BACK TO WORK PULLIN THAT IS.


Haha.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW.


----------



## Thrillbillies (Apr 3, 2010)

I live in Alabama and wish they would throw away the one over the slot limit. WHy there are much better table fair to catch an they are the breeders. I think 3 between 16 and 26 should be fine for home the big one good for a tug then release.


----------

